# How much roost space



## Missouri314 (Jan 31, 2013)

I am adding some new chickens to my small flock for a total of 8. I currently only have a 4 foot long roost. I can add another 2 feet with out difficulty. Would 6 feet total be enough?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Chickens dont necessarily need a roost. They would be fine with what you have or you can make it bigger. Its all personal preference. I have about 3 ft of roost with 14 chickens. Never had an issue. Some sleep on the floor, some the roost, and a couple sleep outside in our red pine tree.


----------



## Missouri314 (Jan 31, 2013)

I usually use a smooth branch, about 2 1/2 inches in diameter. Is it better to use a 2X4? I always thought round was better.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Missouri314 said:


> I usually use a smooth branch, about 2 1/2 inches in diameter. Is it better to use a 2X4? I always thought round was better.


You can use either. I have a 2x4 cause its also holding up my roosting buckets.


----------



## haley4217 (Dec 30, 2012)

When it comes to a roost, remember that your flock is going to huddle close together. I've got 20 feet of roost in the coop and 14 birds, they all roost together and use less than half the space. You need just a little bit more than a chickens width per bird. Some say 8 inches, some say 10 and some go as much as a full foot. I figure from experience that giving them about 10 inches each of roost space is enough.

A few suggestions;

1. Keep all of your roost at the same height. This keeps the flock from competing for the higher perch.
2. 2 x 4's make good roost. Mounted with the long side 4" vertical it gives a lot of support and won't sag with age. Don't use treated lumber and bevel the top edges about a 1/4 inch in to give the flock a narrower top with a bevel that they can wrap their toes and claws on to support them.
3. Mount the roost so that it's about 12 inches from the wall.
4. As to height above the ground there is a wide variety of opinions. Some say about 18 to 24 inches, I placed mine at 36 inches above the floor to be easier to clean under. But, I also put a chicken ramp for those who don't feel like flying up to the roost, so they can walk up to the roost.
5. Put as much roost in as you can, without putting it over your nesting boxes. You probably will expand your flock one day.


----------



## gotta_smile (Sep 28, 2012)

Roost space is so the chickens have plenty of room to decide who sleeps where and next to whom. Generally they all pile up together. In winter, those at the bottom of the pecking order will end up on the outsides or on the ground unless they are top dog and choose to keep everyone away. On hot nights, the opposites are true.

The most important thing is to make sure the roosts are wide not thin little poles. Especially while the chicks are still developing and when you live in a cold climate. There are two reasons for this---
1. Thin roosts (less than 2" wide) can cause a crooked keel (breast bone) to develop in young chicks. 
2. In cold climates, flat boards or very wide rounds help keep toes close to the chicken's body and keep them from freezing off.


----------

